# Have a horrible feeling it's all over.



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Hiya Girls,

Why do I have this horrible feeling that it's all over for me. No matter how positive I'm trying to be something inside is telling me not to bother.

I have no symptoms or anything...Don't even feel a little bit different. All cramps have gone, boobs are soft with no tenderness, zilch.....nothing....nada!

Looks like I'll be thinking about cycle number 2.

Love

Vicki x


----------



## endometriosislass (Apr 10, 2006)

Vicki 

Sorry to hear ur feeling like this hun,but it is normal although u may not seem it,wen i was in my TWW i was trying not to read into symptoms but u alwasy think in ur head why havent i got this or that,it means nothing hunnie,its NEVER over til the wicked witch turns up and even then it may not be over,No point in me saying think positive as i know how hard it is,i hope u do hwever manage to kick these negitive thoughts and enjoy the rest of ur tww with ur embryo`s i pray with all my heart that ur thoughts are wrong and u go onto getting a lovely BIG FAT POSITIVE!!! 

Take care of ur little ones in there
Love kelly


----------



## ladytara (Sep 12, 2006)

big hug coming your way vicki

Its good that you had symtoms at implantation stage they will then die down until your about 6-7 weeks pregnant.  Thats my experience from when i was carrying my son.  So everything is actually looking positive for you.

now what you need to do is focus on something like your xmas list, start the xmas shopping, start looking at hols for next year, etc......

thats how i manage my time and it works...

love tara


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Aw Vicki I have PM;d you honey, but just want to give you these 7 lucky stars!!!!!




















































       
      
      

7 of everything for luck for Vicki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MrsRedcap (Jan 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for being there girls...dunno what I'd do without you all


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Vicki hun, Sorry you feeling so down, but its understandable, you are so close to the finishing line, so you want to prepare yourself for the worst, when in fact it could be the best news ever.

Try not to let the negative thoughts run riot too much. I cant say think positive cos I can only imagine how you feel, but try to relax a little hun.

Sending you massive         (see, 7!!!)

Kate
xx


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Vicki

I know the feeling as I was there not long ago so just wanted to send you (7) hugs.

Not long till test day so keep your chin up.

(I got a BFP and still got no symptoms!!)

Nic


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

​
*Sending lots of positive vibes to u vicki

 the  is a really hard time 
thinking of u honey

Love Emxx*​


----------



## Bronte (Jun 20, 2005)

Oh Vicky - I have only just seen how down you are feeling. We are all thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for a BFP in a few days time.

Hang in ther hunny       

Love Bronte xx


----------

